# March !!!!! sucks :(



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

The one month that's the hardest for me to get through is March.
Pro - Day light savings time starts - yea. 
Con - Winter comes back with a vengeance.
Pro - Got my new 2019 fishing license - yea.
Con - So cold my rod and reel freezes trying to fish.
Pro - Prime time to target Walleye/ Saugeye. - yea.
Con - Flooding so bad can't get close to prime area's.
Pro - Got 1000 wax worms unused cus couldn't ice fish and use them. - yea.
Con - Trying to keep them in good shape and big/healthy before they turn black.
I could go on ---- 
I hate March ! LOL


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Dragline said:


> The one month that's the hardest for me to get through is March.
> Pro - Day light savings time starts - yea.
> Con - Winter comes back with a vengeance.
> Pro - Got my new 2019 fishing license - yea.
> ...


And then follow that up with April rain.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Fish in the cold, dress for it, you’ll be alright.

Swish that rod tip around in the river, that will keep the ice off it or better yet melt the ice off with your mouth.

Get a good pair of waders and fish those eddys when the water is up, that’s where they are anyway.

Find ya some docks and use those waxies. 

Cabin fever sucks.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

After you get old enough, EVERYDAY is a great day no matter what the weather is like.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Yeah, March is an annoying month. Sometimes its fantastic and other times its demoralizing. It is by far the most bipolar month in Ohio


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Shad Rap said:


> And then follow that up with April rain.


yeah but april showers does come with spring flowers and usually some nice days. I look forward to april as its really the beginning of warmer weather. but I hate march as it just makes me anxious for some warmer weather.
sherman


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

March!
Buy TONS OF HUNTING & FISHING CRAP off of Ebay!
Pour bullets, slugs, sinkers & baitwalkers,,,, & weight forward spinners & roadrunners.
Paint lures, blades & spoons,,,, Tie up worm harnesses & hair jigs, etc.
CLEAN, Grease, oil, replace & re-spool those reels!
START THOSE PEPPER SEEDS!
START MY Wallnuts, chestnuts,,, apple & cherry seeds,,,, 
REPLACE ALL OF THAT &^%$#! FIREWOOD!
Mill 20+ logs.
SPEND HOURS after HOURS watching Youtube videos,, WISHING I was Down the WARM FLORIDA GULF or Marathon Key!!

Checking the River elevation, every AM,,,,,,,,,,,,
*IF IT'S RIGHT, & I can find the time,,,,, HEAD ON DOWN! ;>)*


----------



## Jeremy Barker (Feb 20, 2019)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Fish in the cold, dress for it, you’ll be alright.
> 
> Swish that rod tip around in the river, that will keep the ice off it or better yet melt the ice off with your mouth.
> 
> ...


Put a little chapstick on the eyelets. Keeps them from freezing up. Cabin fever has taught me many things lol

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I like March. My only complaint is it means mud season. I stay busy with firewood, frost seeding, shed hunting, tree stand work, tree planting, and habitat work all month. The days get longer, the birds start singing, the sun comes back, and we get some warm days again.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

This isn’t what I think of though when I think about March. Had a little white out come through this afternoon.


----------



## 3 dog Ed (Apr 25, 2014)

Hey Dragline, you have to read The Psycho Season by Bill Heavey. He wrote the back page for Field & Strem for a long time. This is a great ode to March as the worst month of the year!! Makes me laugh really hard every March when I pull it out to read. I’m not smart enough to find a way to attach it yet. You will have to google it.


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

I found it LOL  ,, Good read and very funny.
Bill Heavey Quote,
So if you happen to see an unshaven guy outside in his underwear, talking to himself and wearing a camouflage hat, just smile and wave as if it's the most natural thing in the world. Which, in a way, it is.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

WOW,,, good stuff! Thanks 3Dog.
After reading some of his STUFF, I NEED to meet this guy,,,,, lol,,, I'd bet we could sit around a fire, 'POP' a bunch, & BS for WEEKS! lol,,,,,
Here's another quote from one of his books,,,,,
(LIKE, HIS quotes are remarkably close to most of MINE!!! ;>)

Bill's Quote, "
*"It's Only Slow Food, Until You Try to Eat IT"!*

https://www.amazon.com/Bill-Heavey/e/B00BBJI20O



MY QUOTE,
*"I'll EAT ANYTHING, THAT AIN'T FAST ENOUGH,,,,,,"! ;>)*

*And, another one of my favorite 'blurts';*
*When we're on a long RoadTrip, & running out of junk food, I usually reach under my seat & pull out a zip bag,,,,, 'something' to eat,,,,,,,,,,, *
*While my friends are rolling down the windows, & are just about to GAG, I usually wink & say *
*"I'm LIVING PROOF, THAT MOLD & MAGGOTS WON'T HURT'CHA!!!"*

lol,,, Those of you, (JOHN, Chris, Matt, Bill & Bob ) who went on Roadtrips with me,,, pretty-much know these quotes to be absolutely true!!!
LMBO,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ;>)

OK, back on topic,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## 3 dog Ed (Apr 25, 2014)

Doboy

I would highly recommend that you read these Bill Heavey writings(one page each):

-Fishing for Whales(my all time favorite)
-The Deer Next Door
-Why Men Like Knives
-Shed Hunting and Divorce

He is one of the funniest and relatable writers and I laugh even if I read them days in a row!!


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Yes, I've made and painted enough jig heads to last me 3 years, Put new line on all poles, rearranged tackle boxes everything I could do to pass time. Thank God for the fishing shows on TV now. I watch the show's like a little boy staring at a popsicle on a hot summer day or a Hobo staring at a unclaimed hot dog. I'm ready LOL


----------



## [email protected] .com (Jul 13, 2012)

Dragline said:


> Yes, I've made and painted enough jig heads to last me 3 years, Put new line on all poles, rearranged tackle boxes everything I could do to pass time. Thank God for the fishing shows on TV now. I watch the show's like a little boy staring at a popsicle on a hot summer day or a Hobo staring at a unclaimed hot dog. I'm ready LOL


That is down right funny.............what channels are those shows on? I started doing my taxes early since it is so cold. I had to do taxes and plumping repairs yesterday. Plumbing and taxes on the same day. Reminds me of a quote from my young nephew years ago. He was having a bad day and his granddad asked him what was wrong. His reply " I hate everyone I have ever known".


----------

